# Bidu’ Sayao and Bachiana Brasileira No. 5



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

During a visit to New York in 1945, Brazilian composer Heitor Villa-Lobos was approached by a friend, Brazilian soprano Bidu' Sayao. She says she pestered Villa (as she called him) to have the violin solo transcribed for soprano. "I can sound like a violin," said she. Villa-Lobos caved in and set the final measures for soprano. Sayao sings it with _bouche fermée_ (with closed mouth), imitating the violin. It was recorded as an experiment and it delighted the composer. That experimental recording is what is hear on the record (now CD). Sayao sings the final phrase and its octave leap in one breath, not an easy feat with _la bouche fermée_.






The recording sets down all that existed of the *Bachiana Brasileira No. 5* as it stood that day in 1945. Later, Villa-Lobos added the _Dansa_ segment.

What do you think? Do you have a favorite version? For years, the Anna Moffo/Stokowski version was a favorite. One friend said, with a sneer: "wall-to-wall cellos."


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

MAS said:


> During a visit to New York in 1945, Brazilian composer Heitor Villa-Lobos was approached by a friend, Brazilian soprano Bidu' Sayao. She says she pestered Villa (as she called him) to have the violin solo transcribed for soprano. "I can sound like a violin," said she. Villa-Lobos caved in and set the final measures for soprano. Sayao sings it with _bouche fermée_ (with closed mouth), imitating the violin. It was recorded as an experiment and it delighted the composer. That experimental recording is what is hear on the record (now CD). Sayao sings the final phrase and its octave leap in one breath, not an easy feat with _la bouche fermée_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Te Sayao is my favorite version.


----------

